# Worth the wait.



## Jon Geer

Finally got her.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*Snow White*

Love The White. Nice Truck


----------



## grandview

Get the Blizzard plow and some white walls and you'll be called The "Inviable Plow Man"!






How much has the insides changed haven't had a chance to look.


----------



## Quality SR

Truck looks good. The new Chevy's are growing on me. Has Western made a mount for the '08? I just check the website, and i didn't see anything for the '08 Chevy. Do you have the Wideout yet? And the Swingwing?


----------



## BlueRam2500

Nice looking truck, hope you make some serious money with it this season.


----------



## JD Dave

Quality SR;413430 said:


> Truck looks good. The new Chevy's are growing on me. Has Western made a mount for the '08? I just check the website, and i didn't see anything for the '08 Chevy. Do you have the Wideout yet? And the Swingwing?


Same as the 07. Sweet whit truck.


----------



## Jon Geer

Quality SR;413430 said:


> Truck looks good. The new Chevy's are growing on me. Has Western made a mount for the '08? I just check the website, and i didn't see anything for the '08 Chevy. Do you have the Wideout yet? And the Swingwing?



Same mount for an 08 as an 07, 06, 05, 04, & 03. I have everything for the truck. I just got the truck on Friday and was swepped away for a get away weekend with my wife. I will start with the install when I return. I have got a lot to do.


----------



## Jon Geer

grandview;413416 said:


> How much has the insides changed haven't had a chance to look.


They have changed alot. It will have to grow on me. One thing I do like is the Factory Remote Start. That will save me some time on install.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Nice rig. i wanna see those pics of the western and swing wing when you get them done. Theyre gonna look mean on that new truck


----------



## dmax08

Great looking ride. hope it works well for you.


----------



## deere615

Sweet truck!


----------



## DBL

those new chevys are sweet looking i like your 07 too


----------



## Quality SR

Jon Geer;413528 said:


> Same mount for an 08 as an 07, 06, 05, 04, & 03. I have everything for the truck. I just got the truck on Friday and was swepped away for a get away weekend with my wife. I will start with the install when I return. I have got a lot to do.


I was a little unsure about that. I went on the Western website and looked up Chevy and they only list up to '07. Are you going all hydraulic with the plow like you did on the other truck?


----------



## ALarsh

Get a whole bunch of new contracts or whats the deal? 2 new trucks very recently. Fill me in.


----------



## Jon Geer

Quality SR;413635 said:


> I was a little unsure about that. I went on the Western website and looked up Chevy and they only list up to '07. Are you going all hydraulic with the plow like you did on the other truck?


I have a new bag of tricks for this truck, but yes it will be full central hydraulic.:salute:


----------



## Jon Geer

ALarsh;413764 said:


> Get a whole bunch of new contracts or whats the deal? 2 new trucks very recently. Fill me in.


Just adding and upgrading. I (we) run 20 trucks, 2 loaders, 1 salt truck, and 1 shoveling crew each night.

My (our) oldest truck is a 99 Dodge, just moving up in years.

Plus, I like the Chevys and my family is growing. My wife is due in December and I needed more room.

Jon


----------



## ALarsh

Oh wow, I thought you were a solo dude with one truck. Can you put up some pics of the other stuff? How many contracts do you have?


----------



## pyropierce

nice looking truck


----------



## Jon Geer

ALarsh;413795 said:


> Oh wow, I thought you were a solo dude with one truck. Can you put up some pics of the other stuff? How many contracts do you have?


I'll start taking more pics of our stuff as time permits.


----------



## Quality SR

Jon Geer;413818 said:


> I'll start taking more pics of our stuff as time permits.


I thought you were a one man show too Jon. That is cool. Let me guess you will be the one who uses the '08. Take pictures of the '08 getting set up with all the new toys. I like what you did to the '07. I cant wait to see this one. Good luck


----------



## Jon Geer

Quality SR;413833 said:


> Let me guess you will be the one who uses the '08. Take pictures of the '08 getting set up with all the new toys. I like what you did to the '07. I cant wait to see this one. Good luck


You hit the nail on the head. It's my blood,sweat, & tears on these vehicles. Not to mention my personal babies.


----------



## Quality SR

Jon Geer;413884 said:


> You hit the nail on the head. It's my blood,sweat, & tears on these vehicles. Not to mention my personal babies.


LOL i know what you are saying. Dont forget the pictures, I like what you do to your trucks. They look good.


----------



## Quality SR

Jon, Any update pictures on your '08? I cant seem to find the thread on the updated pictures of your truck. Rich


----------



## karol

*nice truck*

Where is that nice looking FORD everyone is complimenting on?


----------



## JD Dave

karol;420247 said:


> Where is that nice looking FORD everyone is complimenting on?


No need to use that bad 4 letter word around here. LOL


----------



## Jon Geer

Quality SR;420218 said:


> Jon, Any update pictures on your '08? I cant seem to find the thread on the updated pictures of your truck. Rich


The powers that be pulled the thread because "it contained advertising of a product", and I have to be a PAYING sponsor to post pictures of my truck or to answer questions from other members.

I am just a snowplowing guy who sets up his own new truck or trucks ever year using products that I build and install. But THEY think I am big business and need to pay high sponsorship fees.

They will probally delete this post as well, so I am very sorry that you will not see any updates.

Thanks for all the interest.

Jon


----------



## JD Dave

Jon Geer;420252 said:


> The powers that be pulled the thread because "it contained advertising of a product", and I have to be a PAYING sponsor to post pictures of my truck or to answer questions from other members.
> 
> I am just a snowplowing guy who sets up his own new truck or trucks ever year using products that I build and install. But THEY think I am big business and need to pay high sponsorship fees.
> 
> They will probally delete this post as well, so I am very sorry that you will not see any updates.
> 
> Thanks for all the interest.
> 
> Jon


I guess rules are rules but I enjoyed that thread.You can still post pics when your done, please.


----------



## Quality SR

JD Dave;420256 said:


> I guess rules are rules but I enjoyed that thread.You can still post pics when your done, please.


I agree. I was wondering what happened to that. What are you going to do rules are rules. Maybe one day your business will take off and you will have a banner of your own. payup Let us know your progress, and when your done. Dont forget those action pictures. Rich


----------



## Jon Geer

I'll start pictures from the start.


----------



## Jon Geer

More coming.


----------



## Quality SR

Sweet..... That looks good. Did you convert the Wide out yet to all hydros?


----------



## Jon Geer

Here's some of the controller.


----------



## Jon Geer

Quality SR;420273 said:


> Sweet..... That looks good. Did you convert the Wide out yet to all hydros?


Yes I have. I will get some pics up soon.


----------



## Jon Geer

Here's the plow.


----------



## Jon Geer

Here's the light bar.


----------



## Jon Geer

Here's the central hydros.


----------



## Jon Geer

Here's the pile of stuff yet to be put together.


----------



## Quality SR

Looks good cant wait to see it all on the truck. That wideout looks damn sexy.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Looks sweet. I dont care for the new body. Will the swing plow be 16'?


----------



## Jon Geer

clapper&Company;420299 said:


> Looks sweet. I dont care for the new body. Will the swing plow be 16'?


Yes, the SwingWing rear plow is expandable to 16'.


----------



## Clapper&Company

whats a set up like that cost?


----------



## Jon Geer

clapper&Company;420312 said:


> whats a set up like that cost?


I can not disclose any pricing for the simple fact that I am not a sponsor. I am just a guy who sets up his own equipment.

Jon


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Something like that I would have to guess about 12k when it is all said and done.


----------



## Jon Geer

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;420493 said:


> Something like that I would have to guess about 12k when it is all said and done.


Somewhere in that nieghborhood.


----------



## cet

I think most of us asking pricing either don't really need it or couldn't justify spending the money. Most of us would really like to see the pictures as Jon goes through the stages. Lets not mess this up.

Great looking truck. I sure it will be a sweet set up.


----------



## Jon Geer

cet;420620 said:


> Most of us would really like to see the pictures as Jon goes through the stages. Lets not mess this up.
> 
> Great looking truck. I sure it will be a sweet set up.


Thank you. I would love to continue and show you what I can do.


----------



## midwestsnowguy

hey there, jon i thought everyone got away from running honda boxes, but looks good. 

i know without the front board, and my back blade is a slight bit bigger, i have 6000.00 or so just in parts like you have in the pictures. the trusty Mast brothers will have my 08 F450 here in 3 weeks when it comes in and i cant wait



why honda over regular live, or super dupper slam arramic electric?...


----------



## troy28282

Sorry to hi-jack but,

Are the Mast boys the one that have the Expand-o plow or is that Geerlings?


----------



## midwestsnowguy

the mast blade expands but i have never heard of the expand-o...or the other guy....


----------



## Jon Geer

troy28282;420843 said:


> Sorry to hi-jack but,
> 
> Are the Mast boys the one that have the Expand-o plow or is that Geerlings?


Geerlings have the Extenda-Plow.

Mast will install the SwingWing.


----------



## Jon Geer

Here's more of the Honda Box.


----------



## Jon Geer

A couple more.


----------



## nickv13412

VERY nice work, i can see that you are very meticulous with your work. The diamond plate and strobes on the honda box look great! Once again, excellent work!- Nick


----------



## 99zr2

Agreed with everyone else, verry nice stuff. Excllent fab work Jon. White is a nice color to on a truck.

Can you show a couple pics of the hydo hoses running under the truck?
Havent seen any from under there yet.
:salute:


----------



## deere615

I have to agree, very nice fab work.


----------



## Jon Geer

midwestsnowguy;420841 said:


> why honda over regular live, or super dupper slam arramic electric?...


I run the Honda Box configuration because it gives me constant pressure and constant speed. Live hydros slow down when the truck slows down. I have yet to find "super dupper slam arramic electric". The pumps that the Mast brothers are using, have way to much amp draw. I think if I am not mistaken theirs has a draw of over 200 amps everytime you hit the switch. I do not need to run all that cable, carry several batteries, and have to stop to let the alternator catch up. Time is money, I can't wait in a parking lot for my batteries to charge.

Just my own opinion.


----------



## troy28282

Jon Geer;421097 said:


> Geerlings have the Extenda-Plow.
> 
> Mast will install the SwingWing.


Thanks for clearing that up. Its hard to keep the name and the people that make them straight when there are so many in this area. One of my subs on the green side of the business has a Extenda-plow and keeps trying to get me to switch to them but I have my doubts about them.


----------



## Jon Geer

troy28282;421354 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. Its hard to keep the name and the people that make them straight when there are so many in this area. One of my subs on the green side of the business has a Extenda-plow and keeps trying to get me to switch to them but I have my doubts about them.


Very heavy in weight. I have seen several frames crack in half with those plows. Plus if you catch something with the wing slid out, you'll never get it to slide back in. Very heavy well built plows, but the have their pros and cons. They do not have any reliefs built in to prevent this from happening in the event of catching something.

I know a few of my buddies that still run them, and I have made several repairs on their trucks since they have had them.

To each his own.

Jon


----------



## troy28282

Jon Geer;421368 said:


> Very heavy in weight. I have seen several frames crack in half with those plows. Plus if you catch something with the wing slid out, you'll never get it to slide back in. Very heavy well built plows, but the have their pros and cons. They do not have any reliefs built in to prevent this from happening in the event of catching something.
> 
> I know a few of my buddies that still run them, and I have made several repairs on their trucks since they have had them.
> 
> To each his own.
> 
> Jon


Very true. His cousin owns Tender and those guys swear by those plows.

Is it possible that I can stop by and see this setup when its done?


----------



## Jon Geer

troy28282;421383 said:


> Very true. His cousin owns Tender and those guys swear by those plows.
> 
> Is it possible that I can stop by and see this setup when its done?


I worked for Tender about 15 years ago, WOW.

Yeah, you can stop by when it's complete.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer

Got a couple more things done.


----------



## Jon Geer

Should wrap the rest of the blade up today.


----------



## groundbreakers

wow now you REALLY makin me look bad ...... LOL ....


----------



## Jon Geer

groundbreakers;421663 said:


> wow now you REALLY makin me look bad ...... LOL ....


I am sorry,:crying:

Jon


----------



## SantiniServices

with the rear plow on what do you use for back up lights at night jon?


----------



## racingfuel

hi jon, i live about 15 minutes from you in hastings. have some questions for you if you dont mind. number here is 945-1863 or [email protected]
thx, tom


----------



## Jon Geer

SantiniServices;421704 said:


> with the rear plow on what do you use for back up lights at night jon?


My back up lights are in my lightbar.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer

racingfuel;421706 said:


> hi jon, i live about 15 minutes from you in hastings. have some questions for you if you dont mind. number here is 945-1863 or [email protected]
> thx, tom


I sent you an email.

Jon


----------



## Quality SR

Looking good Jon. Keep them coming.


----------



## theguynextdoor

jon, is that honda engine a gas engine? if so how often do you have to fill it up?


----------



## Jon Geer

It's Hybrid. Do they make engines that use any other fuel than gasoline? I am kidding, it's gas. I can run about 4 hours before I have to fill up. That works out perfect. My route is split in half, by the time I get done with the first hundred and some drives it's time for potty and fuel, then I can move on to the next hundred or so drives. It's really not an issue, I carry a one gallon can if I really need it.


----------



## Jon Geer

Here are some of the ISO-mounts for the Honda. Before mount and after mount.


----------



## Jon Geer

Here is the controller mount for the cab.


----------



## Jon Geer

Now just needs to be powder coated.


----------



## Jon Geer

Final Powder Coated product.


----------



## Jon Geer

Here's the hitch and QD off to the Powder Coaters.


----------



## groundbreakers

i know this sound dumb .. but do you fab all your own parts ??? or do you make a business out of it ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

troy28282;421354 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. Its hard to keep the name and the people that make them straight when there are so many in this area. One of my subs on the green side of the business has a Extenda-plow and keeps trying to get me to switch to them but I have my doubts about them.


Good luck, they aren't being made anymore.

And Jon's right, they're more hassle than they're worth.

Small, small world aka Dutch bingo. The owner of Tender is my second cousin. Gets better, my grandfather started Tender.


----------



## slongfellowii

Mark are you sure? I just saw one northbound on 131on the back of a Superduty and it looked pretty new. I took down the # just to call and take a look at them.


----------



## deere615

Very nice controller setup, I think that is how my friend is going to set up his.


----------



## ultimate plow

Where in the bed will that diamond box be mounted? Looks good!


----------



## Prof Touch L&L

Very nice, post some with the plow!!! Looks good!!


----------



## Jon Geer

slongfellowii;422764 said:


> Mark are you sure? I just saw one northbound on 131on the back of a Superduty and it looked pretty new. I took down the # just to call and take a look at them.


B&B Truck still has a few remaining in inventory as well as probably still builds them if needed. If I am not mistaken.


----------



## Jon Geer

Mark Oomkes;422734 said:


> Good luck, they aren't being made anymore.
> 
> And Jon's right, they're more hassle than they're worth.


Did Mark just say I was right?


----------



## Jon Geer

ultimate plow;422777 said:


> Where in the bed will that diamond box be mounted? Looks good!


In the font of the pickup box, centered. Just like I had in the video in my sig line.

Jon


----------



## troy28282

The Extenda-plow a way to heavy and take too much energy to move the wings in or out. We finally have a couple trucks outfitted all the same so now when its time for new trucks, I can switch to white plows and Eblings rear plows.

Mark, its a small world. It seems everyone knows everyone one way or another.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

slongfellowii;422764 said:


> Mark are you sure? I just saw one northbound on 131on the back of a Superduty and it looked pretty new. I took down the # just to call and take a look at them.


As of at least last year, if not 2, Geerligs wasn't making them anymore. Maybe the one you saw was freshly painted?


----------



## Jon Geer

Got some more things done today.


----------



## Jon Geer

Got the hitch and QD back from powder.


----------



## Jon Geer

Got her mounted.


----------



## deere615

Your whole setup is so cool, I have never seen anything like this. You are one heck of a fabricator.


----------



## Jon Geer

deere615;423702 said:


> Your whole setup is so cool, I have never seen anything like this. You are one heck of a fabricator.


Thank you. I can't take credit for everything. I do have some things made for me as well.


----------



## Jon Geer

Mark Oomkes;423040 said:


> As of at least last year, if not 2, Geerligs wasn't making them anymore. Maybe the one you saw was freshly painted?


I believe you are correct Mark. I do think B&B still produces some for customers. They are one of the few authorized to reproduce my plow, and I think Extenda-Plows as well. We have an arangement with them that has worked well for many years.payup

Jon


----------



## mike33087

looks great. only question, do u have some type of cover that you put over the hydro connections to protect them from stuff moving around in the bed, like in the off season?


----------



## Jon Geer

mike33087;424019 said:


> looks great. only question, do u have some type of cover that you put over the hydro connections to protect them from stuff moving around in the bed, like in the off season?


I will, but I do not right now. I didn't even remove my Honda Box in my 07. They are only plowing vehicles and my daily driver. They don't haul, tow, or have anything but the family and myself in them.:salute: My 07 has sat parked in the back 40 for the last month, plows on and ready to roll.

There is a reason that I mounted the nipples on the truck, nothing will really affect them in the off season. A little Fluid Film and they will be fine.

Jon


----------



## mike33087

nice, wasnt sure if they were just plow vehicles or all arounders


----------



## chev_4x4

Jon

Ever think of getting a fuel tank for like a boat to get some more run time from your Honda's? Just a thought that came to me the other day.
Everything looks great, can't wait to see the final product.
What kind of sprayed in liner is that?
Good luck with everything.


----------



## Jon Geer

chev_4x4;424092 said:


> Jon
> 
> Ever think of getting a fuel tank for like a boat to get some more run time from your Honda's? Just a thought that came to me the other day.
> Everything looks great, can't wait to see the final product.
> What kind of sprayed in liner is that?
> Good luck with everything.


I like the fuel situation just the way it is. The liner is Line-X. My buddy owns the local one over here and hooks me up extra thick. The best sprayed in liner I think.


----------



## Jon Geer

Got so more done today. Snows on the way.


----------



## Jon Geer

Here is a couple more.


----------



## Jon Geer

Couple more.


----------



## Jon Geer

Last ones for today.


----------



## chev_4x4

Jon
Was wondering if you could get a pic of the back of the truck without the rear blade. Just wanted to see how it hooks up.
I understand how you mean about the gas being a nice break time.


----------



## mike33087

where did you get that light bar, i cant seem to find that one with the work light options


----------



## Jon Geer

mike33087;425115 said:


> where did you get that light bar, i cant seem to find that one with the work light options


I have it custom made for me.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer

chev_4x4;425111 said:


> Jon
> Was wondering if you could get a pic of the back of the truck without the rear blade. Just wanted to see how it hooks up.
> I understand how you mean about the gas being a nice break time.


Paitence. Look at the video, it looks just like that.

Jon


----------



## lodogg89

kind of off topic, but what does having mount and bracket like that cost for powder coating, i was thinking of have my plow mount redone


----------



## joeco129

What is the 16' Swingwing 2.0? Never heard of it. Got a pic?


----------



## groundbreakers

i know the purpose of a back plow ... but just curiosity ... from the video .. i see you using both at the same time .... the back plow . but catch what front misses ...??? !!!
i take it .... that you don't salt just plow ... ehh ?


----------



## Jon Geer

joeco129;425194 said:


> What is the 16' Swingwing 2.0? Never heard of it. Got a pic?


SwingWing is the name of the rear plow. 2.0 means the most current version with all the new mods and updates.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer

groundbreakers;425235 said:


> i know the purpose of a back plow ... but just curiosity ... from the video .. i see you using both at the same time .... the back plow . but catch what front misses ...??? !!!
> i take it .... that you don't salt just plow ... ehh ?


I do salt. I use my rear plow more than the front usually. I can pull a double drive all at once and be gone. That was a lot of video that my wife shot, I will have better video this year. You'll see what I mean when the time comes.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer

lodogg89;425191 said:


> kind of off topic, but what does having mount and bracket like that cost for powder coating, i was thinking of have my plow mount redone


It's not that bad. I can not post prices. I am not a sponsor. But, not to bad. Around the cost of one BFG AT .

Jon


----------



## Triple L

Cant wait to see the newest video! Love your set-up... Ever use it for plowing any large commerical lots?


----------



## deere615

Ya I can't wait for a new video either. We had a few flakes today, but I don't think we will have anything major for a while.:crying:


----------



## Jon Geer

Triple L;425303 said:


> Cant wait to see the newest video! Love your set-up... Ever use it for plowing any large commerical lots?


Oh for sure. Great for commercial properties.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer

More done today.


----------



## Jon Geer

More coming.


----------



## Jon Geer

Still more coming.


----------



## lawnkid

I love the setup and watched the video several times but still can't believe you get over 100 drives done in 4 hours even if they ar ein the same neighborhood. I'm assuming that's with a light 2-4" snowfall. Anything greater and it's gonna be time consuming.


----------



## Jon Geer

lawnkid;425416 said:


> I love the setup and watched the video several times but still can't believe you get over 100 drives done in 4 hours even if they ar ein the same neighborhood. I'm assuming that's with a light 2-4" snowfall. Anything greater and it's gonna be time consuming.


I think I spend between 60-90 seconds in a double drive with a 2"-4" snowfall, a little more with anything heavier. I didn't say they were by the book perfect, but they are clean. Can't say for sure what the streets look like, But the drive is clean.

Back in, drop the plow, and pull out. DONE.

The new video will be more in depth.

Jon


----------



## NLS1

*Wow!*

The fab work is awesome. Love the pics, that thing is sweet, very creative. Man o man could I plow some driveways with that thing! That would be perfect for the small commercial lots too. So jealous


----------



## ALarsh

Jon Geer;425434 said:


> I think I spend between 60-90 seconds in a double drive with a 2"-4" snowfall, a little more with anything heavier. I didn't say they were by the book perfect, but they are clean. Can't say for sure what the streets look like, But the drive is clean.
> 
> Back in, drop the plow, and pull out. DONE.
> 
> The new video will be more in depth.
> 
> Jon


Wait wait wait?? Back in, drop plow, pull out into street, turn around, use front plow to push snow aside, then leave, correct? Seems like it would take much longer than 90 seconds.


----------



## yamaguy

ALarsh;425475 said:


> Wait wait wait?? Back in, drop plow, pull out into street, turn around, use front plow to push snow aside, then leave, correct? Seems like it would take much longer than 90 seconds.


Did you see how fast he drives! In 15 seconds he backs up drops plow and then drives out. I can see 90 seconds as a real possibilty for him. Till he snaps a wing off and sideswipes a car.


----------



## Jon Geer

Made a small video of the lights tonight. Nothing Special.


----------



## Jon Geer

Oops forgot the link.






Jon


----------



## yamaguy

Hey Jon it loks like it's coming along good. Do the lights on the power pack blind you when you look out the rear window to back up?


----------



## the_mayor

Hey Jon, I watched you vid from last year(nice by the way) and was wondering What clip on scoops do you have on the western V? I have the same plow and would really like a set. Thanks, John


----------



## cet

I am pretty sure those are the Western wings. If you have a MVP Plus they attach with 1 pin. I just bought that plow and the wings will be here next week.


----------



## Supper Grassy

sweet truck


----------



## Jon Geer

yamaguy;425816 said:


> Hey Jon it loks like it's coming along good. Do the lights on the power pack blind you when you look out the rear window to back up?


I can't see them until I get close to a garage door or another close object.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer

the_mayor;425868 said:


> Hey Jon, I watched you vid from last year(nice by the way) and was wondering What clip on scoops do you have on the western V? I have the same plow and would really like a set. Thanks, John


I have these: MVP PLUS	PART # 44510-01

Jon.


----------



## Quality SR

Jon, You should take a movie of the truck complete. Like a 360 of the whold truck.


----------



## Jon Geer

Oh I intend on it. Just got some final touches to do.

Jon


----------



## Quality SR

Ok good. Cant wait to see. Have you hooked up the Wideout yet to give it a try? Have you tried it before and after? How much faster is it?


----------



## deere615

Looks really nice, especially from the back!


----------



## EGLC

That is one SICK rig! JMO, but I would've put strobes in the head & rear lights to define the trucks outline better.


----------



## mike33087

*oh*



Jon Geer;425164 said:


> I have it custom made for me.
> 
> Jon


is there a way i can get in contact with who ever made it? id really like that same one????????


----------



## lawnkid

Jon Geer;425434 said:


> I think I spend between 60-90 seconds in a double drive with a 2"-4" snowfall, a little more with anything heavier. I didn't say they were by the book perfect, but they are clean. Can't say for sure what the streets look like, But the drive is clean.
> 
> Back in, drop the plow, and pull out. DONE.
> 
> Jon


So do you leave the snow in the street then or what? I see in the video it looks like you clean some up and leave a lot in the street compared to most guys who stack by the aprons on in the backyard. Not pickin a fight, was just curious.


----------



## Jon Geer

lawnkid;426788 said:


> So do you leave the snow in the street then or what? I see in the video it looks like you clean some up and leave a lot in the street compared to most guys who stack by the aprons on in the backyard. Not pickin a fight, was just curious.


I get the job done. The customer is happy. I move on. The video does not show the full job, as I said before, my wife took all of the footage, and I plow the snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

lawnkid;426788 said:


> So do you leave the snow in the street then or what? I see in the video it looks like you clean some up and leave a lot in the street compared to most guys who stack by the aprons on in the backyard. Not pickin a fight, was just curious.





Jon Geer;426880 said:


> I get the job done. The customer is happy. I move on. The video does not show the full job, as I said before, my wife took all of the footage, and I plow the snow.


Gee Jon, you going to be a politician next? That was as good of a non-answer as Hillary gives. Can we infer what happens by your non-answer?

Lawnkid, I have no knowledge of what Jon does with his snow, but a lot\most of the serious driveway guys here in GR fly like crazy to get their drives done before the city comes through so they can 'lose' the snow in the street. What some will do is have 10 on one road, they fly through the drives, leave the snow in the road, when they're finished with their drives, they drive up the street with their plows not quite touching the pavement, but low enough to knock the tops off the piles they left and move on. That's how they get by charging as little as they do, around $10 a plow.

Illegal? Yes, but even the muni's that require licenses won't do anything about it when it is reported. Makes ya want to run out and get a license. NOT


----------



## Jon Geer

Mark Oomkes;427120 said:


> Illegal? Yes, but even the muni's that require licenses won't do anything about it when it is reported. Makes ya want to run out and get a license. NOT


What's a license? I abide by the "Snowplowers Law". It's very similar to the"Man Laws".

Marks assumption is relatively close. I'll go with that.

Jon


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Jon I just gotta say that I love this set up you have. If I had one wish it would be to get a rear plow like that for some of my commercail accounts I have. I am seriously considering drawing up plans for a custom rear plow. When it is close it will be 8 foot and expand out to 12 foot. I don't think i would go with a honda motor for a power pack just a regular plow motor and pump.


----------



## Snowpower

Jesus I just watched the video. You seriously dont drive that fast plowing a residential do you? lol Tell me that was for the camera.


----------



## groundbreakers

of course he does ... i do at least 50 mph plowing out my driveway .. ( LOL ) ... i usually end up in my neighbors backyard across the street ....


----------



## Jon Geer

Snowpower;427497 said:


> Jesus I just watched the video. You seriously don't drive that fast plowing a residential do you? lol Tell me that was for the camera.


That's not my normal operating speed. I'm usually a little faster and more efficient.:yow!:


----------



## Mark13

groundbreakers;427525 said:


> of course he does ... i do at least 50 mph plowing out my driveway .. ( LOL ) ... i usually end up in my neighbors backyard across the street ....


If I did 50 outta my driveway I would jump the street and end up in the swamp on the other side.


----------



## Jon Geer

Getting closer to the end.


----------



## deere615

Nice pic you do drive fast lol


----------



## Jon Geer

She is done. Finally.


----------



## Jon Geer

More coming.


----------



## EGLC

Who drives the other truck? How many accounts do you service to be able to afford two new trucks?

Looks great btw!!! Did you put strobes in the rear plow like in the '07?


----------



## Jon Geer

Still got more.


----------



## Jon Geer

More and more.


----------



## yamaguy

how about some videos of basic operation and movement? That would be cool.


----------



## yamaguy

nevermind I see that you did already!! We need some of it in motion. I want to see how fast it is with the honda box.


----------



## Jon Geer

Just a few more.


----------



## Jon Geer

Here are a couple vids.

More to follow.











Jon


----------



## Jon Geer

EGLC;427793 said:


> Who drives the other truck? How many accounts do you service to be able to afford two new trucks?
> 
> Looks great btw!!! Did you put strobes in the rear plow like in the '07?


One of my TOP guys drive the 07. Trucks are tools, these tools are needed for business, so I buy the tools that are needed to get the job done. It doesn't matter how many acccounts, what matters is do you have the right tools for those accounts? I do.

I know other contractors in my area that buy 2-3 new trucks a year. New trucks have warranty, and if I have a problem, I drop them off at the dealer and know they will take care of me. I am tired of fixxing old crap or someone elses problem that I bought USED.

I will probally try and get new every year to update my fleet as my business grows.

It's the cost of doing business.

Jon


----------



## dieseld

Well said Jon, it doesnt matter how many trucks or accounts, etc., it is clean pavement that matters, and can you put a price on that?


----------



## deere615

Looks good! Have fun.


----------



## Quality SR

Jon, Your truck looks great.... Want to trade?? LOL... I love the movie too. Great job


----------



## Jon Geer

Quality SR;427918 said:


> Jon, Your truck looks great.... Want to trade?? LOL... I love the movie too. Great job


Let me plow with it first before I make that decision.

Thanks.

Jon


----------



## Quality SR

Jon Geer;428013 said:


> Let me plow with it first before I make that decision.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jon


LOL.... Good luck with it


----------



## Jon Geer

Quality SR;428024 said:


> LOL.... Good luck with it


Hey, Thanks.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer

yamaguy;427800 said:


> how about some videos of basic operation and movement? That would be cool.


I will bring the tripod with me tomorrow, if the day is nice I will see what I can do. It's hard to shoot video by yourself and my wife is pregnant so that's out of the question. We'll get some, be patient.


----------



## Jon Geer

*I got more videos.*

Here is the speed of the plows everyone has asked about.


























Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Triple L

gotta love the comment in video 3 part way thru... hahaha, that ones great!!!


----------



## nickv13412

nice work jon, pretty fast plows you got there, the wideout doesnt go up as high as i would think though, maybe its just me - Nick


----------



## Camden

Nicely done. Why does the back blade raise so much slower than the plow? Less flow going to the rams or...?


----------



## Jon Geer

nickv13412;430083 said:


> nice work jon, pretty fast plows you got there, the wideout doesnt go up as high as i would think though, maybe its just me - Nick


It doesn't. False advertising on Westerns part.

Jon


----------



## nickv13412

Jon Geer;430099 said:


> It doesn't. False advertising on Westerns part.
> 
> Jon


Hmm, interesting, i thought that it would have an advantage over the blizzard in that aspect, guess not. Whats keeping it from raising any higher? anything else youre hesitant about? I would be about the poly edges.


----------



## Jon Geer

nickv13412;430121 said:


> Hmm, interesting, i thought that it would have an advantage over the blizzard in that aspect, guess not. Whats keeping it from raising any higher? anything else youre hesitant about? I would be about the poly edges.


The A-Frame hits the bottom of the lift cylinder tube. I am very leary of the Poly.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer

Camden;430098 said:


> Nicely done. Why does the back blade raise so much slower than the plow? Less flow going to the rams or...?


It has two 2 1/2 x 8 double acting cylinders compared to one 1 1/2 x 8 single acting cylinder in the front. The front is power up gravity down, the rear is power both ways. That is alot of fluid to move.

Jon


----------



## nickv13412

Jon Geer;430254 said:


> The A-Frame hits the bottom of the lift cylinder tube. I am very leary of the Poly.
> 
> Jon


wow, pretty poor design there i guess. hope it works out for you though, the rear plow looks great. Once again, great work - Nick


----------



## deere615

Sweet Videos the truck looks great!


----------



## Jon Geer

nickv13412;430283 said:


> wow, pretty poor design there i guess. hope it works out for you though, the rear plow looks great. Once again, great work - Nick


Maybe I will have to get a MVP Plus and put it on stand by. We will see, I just need some snow.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer

Jon Geer;430067 said:


>


It works here, I hope it works in the field.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer

Sorry that I have not given any updates.

*Reasons why:*
Haven't had snow to work with.
6 point deer hit my truck on opening day.
Just got her back from the body shop last night.
Plows are and on, and I am ready, but no snow.
It's Thanksgiving and the in-laws are here (That's why i am in the office typing)
Last but not least, NO SNOW.

Jon


----------



## BETHELSKIER

That setup is amazing .The videos are great too. Hope you have a good season with the wideout and swingwing. It needs to start snowing here in PA too. :crying:


----------



## MStine315

How did a deer manage to get past all the steel surrounding your truck, lol. Kind of like a force field! Seriously, though, sorry to hear about your luck.


----------



## Jon Geer

MStine315;436039 said:


> How did a deer manage to get past all the steel surrounding your truck, lol. Kind of like a force field! Seriously, though, sorry to hear about your luck.


I think he wanted a closer look at the plow setup. He looked very closely, to bad the truck didn't kill him, but the Glock sure did. Sorry Mr. Deer.:realmad:

Jon


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

How bad did the deer mess up your truck? Atleast you got some good tasting venison out of it!


----------



## Jon Geer

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;436193 said:


> How bad did the deer mess up your truck? Atleast you got some good tasting venison out of it!


About $3800 damage. I let the deer rot on the side of the road before some hunters magically appeared to take it away. Hunters+deer=smashed truck. Funny how they just appeared. Worthless bastards.

Jon


----------



## Newdude

do you have any pics of the damage?


----------



## JD Dave

Jon Geer;436304 said:


> About $3800 damage. I let the deer rot on the side of the road before some hunters magically appeared to take it away. Hunters+deer=smashed truck. Funny how they just appeared. Worthless bastards.
> 
> Jon


Well at least you got that first mark out of the way! I prefer to use a gun when I go hunting but a new Chevy will work fine. J/K Your truck is really sweet John and I hope it snows really soon, so you can try that rig out.


----------



## Jon Geer

Newdude;436310 said:


> do you have any pics of the damage?


I will post some in the morning.:yow!:


----------



## Jon Geer

Here's to all the deer hunters.


----------



## jce4isu

looks like the deer hit you


----------



## Jon Geer

jce4isu;436746 said:


> looks like the deer hit you


All 6 points did.


----------



## ALarsh

Wow what a stupid deer.


----------



## deere615

That deer must have been a ford truck deer lol. That stinks:crying:


----------



## NLS1

*Dang*

Tboned by a deer! Must have been talking on the cell phone. lol
Bummer!


----------



## Scottscape

what did they do just stick a new skin on the door?


----------



## Jon Geer

Scottscape;437222 said:


> what did they do just stick a new skin on the door?


New door,fender,bumper endcap,headlamp, and a bunch of other new misc. pieces. She's back to new. I am very pleased with the work. Ed's Body Shop in Caledonia had the truck back to new in 3 days. Thanks Ed.

Jon


----------



## ultimate plow

sorry to hear that, but it sounds like eveythings back to normal. In the third video, who is the recorder talking to? That guy on the roof?LOL


----------



## Jon Geer

ultimate plow;437247 said:


> sorry to hear that, but it sounds like eveythings back to normal. In the third video, who is the recorder talking to? That guy on the roof?LOL


I was in the truck, so I do not know for sure. My guess is you are correct. Must have been a lovers quarrel.

Jon


----------



## Jt13speed

Tis the season i guess. Stupid buck decided he wanted to stand in the middle of the road on a really foggy night, needless to say i wasnt able to hit the brakes before i smacked the bass-terd...airbags went off = totalled. Luckily no-one hurt. oh yah i knocked his antlers clean off his head so i kept them as collateral.


----------



## deere615

Ouch! Make sure you save your cb or what ever the antenna is for.


----------



## Jt13speed

Yup i took everything out that i could...haha my CB was the first thing i grabbed...couldnt get the cb antenna cause the cord was pinched between the hood and the front quarter panel, wasnt worth the effort to mess with it ill just buy a new one when i get a pick-up. Jon Im glad yours was only the "minor" damage, i cant wait to see that beast in action this winter!


----------



## Jon Geer

Jt13speed;440160 said:


> Jon Im glad yours was only the "minor" damage, i cant wait to see that beast in action this winter!


Here is some action.


























Jon


----------



## Jt13speed

sry by action i meant pushin around white stuff...not air hahaxysport. You should get some pictures of your trucks lined up next to each other.


----------



## sechracer

Sucks to hear about the deer. I had one hit me too about 2 years ago. ******* drive in the drivers side of my extended cab. It did $2400 worth of damage. Couldnt have hit the passenger side where I have my third door!!!! I seen it comming kinda too, was driving down the road and saw a head right outside my window last second. Had enough time to say **** before it hit the truck. When I called work to tell them I was going to be late, my boss said I was nice and calm for the first half of my message, then it was all "I cant find the deer, cause if it aint dead, I'm gonna kill it!!!!!!" Everyone I worked with was like "you hit a deer?!?!!?" nope, the ******* hit me!


----------



## firstclasslawn

Jon Geer;424011 said:


> I believe you are correct Mark. I do think B&B still produces some for customers. They are one of the few authorized to reproduce my plow, and I think Extenda-Plows as well. We have an arangement with them that has worked well for many years.payup
> 
> Jon


YOUR PLOW, I Thought your boss made it....o wait, no John mast made it, NO, it was carl, no it was john mast, no it was carl....NOW jon geer.


----------



## Triple L

you get any video's made yet bud? or are you waiting for the "big one"


----------



## Jon Geer

Triple L;450959 said:


> you get any video's made yet bud? or are you waiting for the "big one"


I will Try and get all of these in one nice video. Until Then:


----------



## deere615

Awesome videos I thought you were goignt o hit the pole in the one lol. Nice plowing!


----------



## Quality SR

Nice videos Jon. You truck came out great. I cant believe how fast you did that lot. Is the Dodge one of your trucks?


----------



## tls22

very nice plowing......:salute:


----------



## Triple L

beautiful..... your the man bud, you honestly got a hard to beat set-up....


----------



## Jon Geer

Quality SR;451014 said:


> . Is the Dodge one of your trucks?


Yes, it's a 1999 Dodge Sport with a Boss 8.2 vee and a 15' SwingWing. This is a Clutch pump unit.

Jon


----------



## groundbreakers

wow .. ever wipe out a video camara before?? .. you must have mounts all over your truck for all the camara angles .... kinda remind me car movies .. LOL .. good cinamatography work !


----------



## Jon Geer

groundbreakers;451418 said:


> wow .. ever wipe out a video camara before?? .. you must have mounts all over your truck for all the camara angles .... kinda remind me car movies .. LOL .. good cinamatography work !


I do not have the camera in a waterproof case, although I should get one. The camera was mounted to the headlamp for some shots, the drivers mirror, and the drivers rear fender. It's a high powered suction cup mount I bought on eBay. It works well I think.

Jon


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Very nice videos! Awsome set-up!


----------



## Jon Geer

J&R Landscaping;452499 said:


> Very nice videos! Awsome set-up!


Thank you to all.

Jon


----------



## NootDogg

Hey John, Nice vids. I hope you still ain't mad at me for saying you plow to fast, but you do have a nice set-up. I am really interested in the swing wings. could you send me some info on them?? Now the only thing you need is better strobes in that truck.


----------



## Jon Geer

NootDogg;455021 said:


> Hey John, Nice vids. I hope you still ain't mad at me for saying you plow to fast, but you do have a nice set-up. I am really interested in the swing wings. could you send me some info on them?? Now the only thing you need is better strobes in that truck.


I see to it you get what you need. I thought I had plenty of warning power? Oh well.


----------



## c.schulz

Jon, 
Cant wait to see video from the current storm 12/16/07.

Chris


----------



## cattrader

*wheres the pics dmax???!!!!*



dmax08;413555 said:


> Great looking ride. hope it works well for you.


dmax. post some pics of your rig!!!! that looks tough!!!


----------



## ChrisMartin

Is the wideout used with the honda box also? Also does the wideout apply downpressure? i read on their site that it floats and is lifted by the chains so it would seem that it dosent apply downpressure? If not, does that hinder the plows ability to leave a clean swipe. 

New to plowing, eager to start and buy the right stuff the first time around!
Thanks
Chris


----------



## 04superduty

in jons setup i believe the honda powers the wideout. i remember seeing some quick disconects to run the front plow. 
as to the down pressure, i think that snoway is the only one to offer it. it is a good idea, especially with a lighter plow. i would worry about doing damage with a heavy plow and down pressure.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

Yes he has the Wide-out running off the Honda box. That is why it works so fast. I wish my plows worked that quickly. GREAT setup Jon, very impressive!


----------



## Precision

*light bar Jon Geer*

Jon Geer i love the light bar do you have the model # ? Can not seem to find one the same at sho-me. thanks .


----------



## JD Dave

http://cgi.ebay.ca/SHO-ME-MINI-EMER...oryZ6755QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem Is this the one you were looking for?


----------



## Jon Geer

Precision;470934 said:


> Jon Geer i love the light bar do you have the model # ? Can not seem to find one the same at sho-me. thanks .


Here you go.

http://www.able2products.com/Update/11_1230.htm

Jon


----------



## Precision

Jon does yours have built in reverse light as well? Thanks again. also could you email me at [email protected] would like to talk to you about your trucks.


----------



## 84fordman

*nice truck!*

Beautiful truck. Post some more pics of it once you put a plow on her.


----------



## midwestsnowguy

hey Jon is there anypart of that truck you built other than just bolting things together? i see pre-fabbed honda box from Mason Dynamics. Mast designed valve block. pre-fabbed bumper. pre-fabbed plow you bought from mast. but what i dont see is the huge mess of wires behind the seat and the picture of mast (O) down there at your shop fixing what you did because you couldnt get it to work. which is why back in the first couple of pages of this post it took you so long to show what the end product was. 

you have a nice truck, look like a decent driver. but your not god, remember you called him to fix your truck. 


take the credit for a nice truck not everyone elses work........

give them credit their ideas have made the original better, and give them props, they even fix my stuff.....but dont take credit for what isnt yours.


----------



## Eclipse

I thought Jon worked for Mast in one way or another?


----------



## nichols

midwestsnowguy;471324 said:


> take the credit for a nice truck not everyone elses work........
> 
> give them credit their ideas have made the original better, and give them props, they even fix my stuff.....but dont take credit for what isnt yours.


You know, I just noticed this thread and went through all twelve pages, and there were a few times where Jon mentions straight up that he has things made and fabbed for him. He's also answered some pretty direct questions when asked for specifics, and I'm sure if someone were to send him an email and/or private message, he sounds like the type of guy to be very honest and up front with answers.

I really don't get the point of your post above, other than to attempt to call him out and make yourself look worse than the sour grapes you're trying to cast here.


----------



## georgeegan

*Jealous?*

Yeah, really. I'd like to see some pictures of some of your equipment. It sounds like your just a little jealous anyway Midwestguy. Did you build all your trucks from scratch???


----------



## snowman55

white plow truck BRILLIANT


----------



## midwestsnowguy

i buid them from scratch, but also depend how much time i have to do it also, and no, far from being jealous. i build my own bumpers from scratch now. all my swing wings are bought from mast. 4 of them. i dont sit here and say that i do, my '08 f450 we built ourselves, had a valve problem, because we over tightened the spools, that mast took care of and did awsome job. 


illl take the heat for saying it, but tired of hearing it too.


----------



## toyman

I don't think it matters who he works for or whether he fabricated all the parts. There is a ton of fab work in what was accomplished to make the truck function here, the truck is awesome! Jon is the one who put the combination of parts together on that 08 Chevy. 

Good job Jon!!! Keep up what you have started. 

I must say though that I would rather stay in the commercial lots than in the residential drives, but the money is all green and there are more houses than anything else in Caledonia. 

Toyman


----------



## midwestsnowguy

I don't think it matters who he works for or whether he fabricated all the parts. There is a ton of fab work in what was accomplished to make the truck function here, the truck is awesome! Jon is the one who put the combination of parts together on that 08 Chevy. 

Good job Jon!!! Keep up what you have started. 

I must say though that I would rather stay in the commercial lots than in the residential drives, but the money is all green and there are more houses than anything else in Caledonia. 

Toyman 


I Agree, i just didn't like how he was taking the credit on all, and even if unintentional, pulling the wool over peoples eyes.


----------



## Jon Geer

Wow, out of nowhere this guy comes along to steal some thunder, must have some other issues in life that cause him and others to thrash other members for somethings he has no idea of the information he has.  I wish these thrashers would get all of their facts straight before typing on the keyboard. At no point has anyone stepped up to the plate to PM or email me, or for that matter those who live in the area come meet me. Man has this site changed from what it used to be. Oh well, to each his own.

Thanks to all the supporters that just don't give a crap of who or what, but the ones who like to see new innovations to stregthen our industry. Whether these things come from a box, a fabricator, or any other method, we should just be happy that they are out in the industry to see and use.

To all the others..................................................



























Thanks for Playing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jon dont worry about it, he mostlikey is a memebr from the other site, and is just trolling !!!!!

Your just lucky you spoke you mind on this site, some people get banned from other sites for that


----------



## Precision

Jon got your reply with the model of your light bar does yours have built in reverse light as well? Thanks again. also could you email me at [email protected] would like to talk to you about your trucks and equipment.


----------



## Jon Geer

Precision;471825 said:


> Jon got your reply with the model of your light bar does yours have built in reverse light as well? Thanks again. also could you email me at [email protected] would like to talk to you about your trucks and equipment.


I added those after I bought the bar.

Jon

P.S. I bought the bar I did not make it, in came out of a box, and I assembled it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

How much assembly was actually required? JK I would like to set up a couple trucks with back drag blades like yours that thing is sweeet.:salute:


----------



## Jon Geer

NICHOLS LANDSCA;471867 said:


> How much assembly was actually required? JK I would like to set up a couple trucks with back drag blades like yours that thing is sweeet.:salute:


Start to finish about 60 hours.

Jon

P.S. Whether I assembled it, fabricated it, or had someone else help with minor modifications.


----------



## groundbreakers

wow here we go again ....... i just love this site sometimes...
good work ... i dont quite understand the seperate hydraulic pump w/ the engine .. but if it works it works for your needs ...


----------



## Jon Geer

groundbreakers;471912 said:


> wow here we go again ....... i just love this site sometimes...
> good work ... i dont quite understand the seperate hydraulic pump w/ the engine .. but if it works it works for your needs ...


I am sure that this system is not for everyone, but I do agree with what you said, "but if it works it works for your needs .."

And it does work, that's why I (we) run them. They have been running flawless for about the last seven years we have been using them (all 8 trucks that I (we) have that are Honda box equipped).

I (we) run only the best equipment and the most efficient equipment to get our job done. Everyone does things differently, that is why they call us INDIVIDUALS. What might work for some, may not work for others. Do your own thing, separate yourself from others, be an INDIVIDUAL.

2008 is in sight, and I hope that the New Year brings better things, members, and conversation to this site????????

Jon


----------



## c.schulz

Jon Geer;471927 said:


> 2008 is in sight, and I hope that the New Year brings better things, members, and conversation to this site????????
> 
> Jon


Rock On Jon !!!! Always look forward not back. And always give recognition when you should.

Chris


----------



## Eclipse

groundbreakers;471912 said:


> i dont quite understand the seperate hydraulic pump w/ the engine .. but if it works it works for your needs ...


Clutch pumps, whether it is off the truck engine or separate engine like Jon's, generally move a greater volume of fluid and therefore the hydralics are faster. With Jon's setup a standard electric pump would draw a ton of power and be very slow in comparison.

For guys that only run a front blade (like myself) a clutch pump might be hard to justify but when you have as many hydralic cylinders as Jon's setup and the amount of fluid required to move all the cylinders a clutch pump would be the only way to go. I could not imagine Jon's setup running off electric pumps. I do not think the alternator on the truck would have a hard time keeping up.

JMHO


----------



## 04superduty

groundbreakers;471912 said:


> wow here we go again ....... i just love this site sometimes...
> good work ... i dont quite understand the seperate hydraulic pump w/ the engine .. but if it works it works for your needs ...


that is alot of hydraulics for an electric pump to run and would put a hurt on your electrical system. a normal plow and rear plow are one thing, throw in the wideout, and the super duper swing wing 2.0 and well you get the point.


----------



## toyman

Jon,

I hope you don't think I was trying bash you. I am new to this forum, but respect the elders as they are, if some people would listen instead of flap there lips they could learn a lot. You have done a great job with your truck and as a fabricator/mechanic/whatever I can see what you have done, and accomplished. I would have not thought of putting a separate power plant into the truck to work the hydraulics, even though it is quite a simple consept. Less wear and tear on the trucks electrical system, and with the way the new trucks are running eveything through the processor you won't have a power surge to worry about. I can bet as the vehicles progress in there electronics we will start to see more of this come into play. 

As stated I am contracted to commercial job-sites, I am happy with that. But I own an excavating company and have large equipment to move a bunch of snow at once. Actually looking into a front end loader for next years snow, I can put a 16' snow pusher on the one that I am looking at payup

I know that kind of snow you get over there (went to a rival school). I am out that way every weekend in the summer (tyler creek) we should run into each other sometime. 

Toyman


----------



## groundbreakers

okay i get the picture ... it just speeds up the job ... saves time .. and more money in your pocket ... good investment


----------



## Jon Geer

toyman;472240 said:


> I would have not thought of putting a separate power plant into the truck to work the hydraulics, even though it is quite a simple concept. Less wear and tear on the trucks electrical system, and with the way the new trucks are running everything through the processor you won't have a power surge to worry about. I can bet as the vehicles progress in there electronics we will start to see more of this come into play.
> 
> Toyman


Exactly Toyman, exactly. You definitely got it.

Jon


----------



## bossplwr09

I was just wondering if anyone had a ballpark number for a setup similar to what Jon has in his pictures would run with the hydros running off the honda, or clutch system.. I hate talking about prices, because you can't put a price on the quality that the "SwingWing" brings to the table, but i am just curious if it's ethical for me to switch from a traditional back plow to a SwingWing system.. Give me some enlightenment!


----------



## Dissociative

very nice.....i'm jealous....


----------



## creativedesigns

Way-to-Go for those of us who have earned our WINGS!! I have the xls & lovin it! The wideout looks amazing too!


----------



## oakvillerex

I am very jealous, it looks like you have some amazing equiptment to use and "assemble". I lokve doing that stuff. One Q though, I only see two hydro nipples on the front of the truck are you using some sort of electric valves or solenoids to manipulate the wings and the angles and up and down? Keep up the awsome work I love seeing what you come up with new every year.

Jeff Salt


----------



## Jon Geer

oakvillerex;484716 said:


> I am very jealous, it looks like you have some amazing equiptment to use and "assemble". I lokve doing that stuff. One Q though, I only see two hydro nipples on the front of the truck are you using some sort of electric valves or solenoids to manipulate the wings and the angles and up and down? Keep up the awsome work I love seeing what you come up with new every year.
> 
> Jeff Salt


Take a look at Post # 116.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=49000&page=6


----------



## oakvillerex

Oh so you are using the western controller for the plow then or did you make some sort of electric controller for the plow? I'm just curious Jon it is beautiful and I wish i could have equiptment like that. You truly are a lucky and tallented man.

Jeff Salt


----------



## Eclipse

oakvillerex;484981 said:


> Oh so you are using the western controller for the plow then or did you make some sort of electric controller for the plow? I'm just curious Jon it is beautiful and I wish i could have equiptment like that. You truly are a lucky and tallented man.
> 
> Jeff Salt


His controller is in post #32.


----------



## Jon Geer

Eclipse;485014 said:


> His controller is in post #32.


Thanks, I did not see a new post. I custom made my own controller and my manifold for the plow. Western does not make a central hydro kit for these plows. I know Blizzard makes an adapter for their manifolds, but they are completely different from Western.

Jon


----------



## danmc

Jon, if memory serves me correctly, you used to be an 810 guy. Just curious what prompted the switch to western. we have a couple of 810's that we're not especially enthused with and was wondering if there were major improvements with western's design and things of that nature....
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## danmc

Nevermind the previous post, Gamba was the blizzard die hard - remember "get wide" was his favorite reply....


----------



## Jon Geer

danmc;493227 said:


> Jon, if memory serves me correctly, you used to be an 810 guy. Just curious what prompted the switch to western. we have a couple of 810's that we're not especially enthused with and was wondering if there were major improvements with western's design and things of that nature....
> Thanks,
> Dan


I like the chain lift and Ultra Mount of a Western, still a big fan of "Gettin' Wide", just in a different color. Each has it's +'s & -'s, just thought I would try something new. Price is always an issue as well, Blizzard Plows are a little more $$$$$$$$$$.

I want an 8611 for my next truck, Western does not make one, so it will be a Blizzard.

Thanks for the interest.

Jon


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

I want an 8611 for my next truck said:


> When ya getting your next one then?


----------



## Jon Geer

I will probably get a 2009 Ford F350 for my next truck. We'll see. I do miss their spacious cabins, and I do like the solid front axle. Tossing it around, Chevy? or Ford?

Jon


----------



## merrimacmill

Jon Geer;505848 said:


> Tossing it around, Chevy? or Ford?
> 
> Jon


That question alone just added another 14 pages to this thread

I would have to say chevy or gmc. You've got some real nice trucks and know how to run them. I've seen your vids on youtube.


----------



## riverwalkland

Chevy of ford? easy, Dodge .. the reason i like them is they drive like a car... but i'd wait, as they introduced a new 1500 for 2009, it probably means a new 2500/3500/4500/5500 for 2010


----------



## Mark13

merrimacmill;505915 said:


> That question alone just added another 14 pages to this thread
> 
> I would have to say chevy or gmc. You've got some real nice trucks and know how to run them. I've seen your vids on youtube.


A new chevy 3500hd would look perfect pushing an 8611 around.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

thats easy ford all the way...you don't want a General Messy truck.. and who wants to DODGE the parts falling off they're truck?

I vote ford I really want to see what you can do with a Superduty.


----------



## Mark13

mulcahy mowing;512808 said:


> I vote ford I really want to see what you can do with a Superduty.


He probably will have a nice swing wing and 8611 sitting in his driveway most of the winter while his truck is on a lift at the dealers with the cab off it.


----------



## William B.

So Jon after a couple of months of plowing on the setup now, could we get an update on the plows/truck and how everything is working for you?


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Hey Jon,

So In my thread that i just put up yesterday someone made a comment about the wideout not scaping to the pavement. Don't most front mount plows to that under certain conditions?

And, I would assume you have two hydraulic hoses running up to a solenoid box that just supply constant pressure?

Awesome setup, maybe one day I'll do that.


----------



## Jon Geer

lawnproslawncar;529515 said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> So In my thread that i just put up yesterday someone made a comment about the wideout not scaping to the pavement. Don't most front mount plows to that under certain conditions?
> 
> And, I would assume you have two hydraulic hoses running up to a solenoid box that just supply constant pressure?
> 
> Awesome setup, maybe one day I'll do that.


Yes, the plow does ride over the piles and rides up snow banks, but that's not a bad thing. My Boss vee's did it, My MVP did it, it's all about conditions in my opinion.

Yes , the Honda box supplies hydro power to the front plow to a custom manifold I had built.

Jon


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Yes said:


> But being the plow is a chain lift it isn't gonna have down pressure, Like you could get if you had a boss with one of those fancy hydro boxes like Jon has.


----------



## Jon Geer

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;529545 said:


> But being the plow is a chain lift it isn't gonna have down pressure, Like you could get if you had a boss with one of those fancy hydro boxes like Jon has.


The box supplies a pressure and a tank line to the front. You are correct about not being able to apply down pressure, but I think he was claiming what i just wrote.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer

William B.;513040 said:


> So Jon after a couple of months of plowing on the setup now, could we get an update on the plows/truck and how everything is working for you?


No issues other than replacing edges. Worth every penny for time savings.

Jon


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jon Geer;529653 said:


> No issues other than replacing edges. Worth every penny for time savings.
> 
> Jon


Yeah, but didn't you say you've gone through 3 or 4 full sets of edges this year Jon? And IIRC, aren't they sort of spendy? I haven't gone through any full sets on my Power Plows yet this year.


----------



## Jon Geer

Mark Oomkes;529660 said:


> Yeah, but didn't you say you've gone through 3 or 4 full sets of edges this year Jon? And IIRC, aren't they sort of spendy? I haven't gone through any full sets on my Power Plows yet this year.


Yes, that is true, but I plow snow Mark, I don't have the luxury of sitting by the computer to make comments on others downfalls.(Just busting your Dutch twins) Western has taken care of me on my edges. I'm all set there. I believe they are very pricey, I have 2 more sets left, I should be OK.

I did claim that I had replaced *EDGES.*

Jon


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Jon Geer;529723 said:


> Yes, that is true, but I plow snow Mark, I don't have the luxury of sitting by the computer to make comments on others downfalls.(Just busting your Dutch twins) Western has taken care of me on my edges. I'm all set there. I believe they are very pricey, I have 2 more sets left, I should be OK.
> 
> I did claim that I had replaced *EDGES.*
> 
> Jon





Jon Geer said:


> I have gone through 3 sets of all 3 edges, if we go anymore this year I will need a 4th set. I believe I calculated properly to about 75 lane miles plus 22 commercial lots on my edges per event at speeds on my private roads about 25mph to about 30mph. So, I am burning through them fast, but using less salt on many sites.
> 
> Jon


Who's pointing out downfalls? I was pointing out facts that you, yourself stated.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Well, In any case Jon has a wonderful setup, he's making money plowing. And the way it sounds he has enough contracts that he needs to replace some parts every now and then. He wouldn't be buying the same edges repeatedly if it wasn't the right move.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Oh...say Jon, couldn't you extend where the chains hook up on the cylinder to get the lift requirements desired?


----------



## willofalltrades

Jon, I don't get it, Is it me or is Mark always on your case? Mark I have no problem with you, I also find your post very helpful... but jeez


----------



## Jon Geer

lawnproslawncar;530331 said:


> Well, In any case Jon has a wonderful setup, he's making money plowing. And the way it sounds he has enough contracts that he needs to replace some parts every now and then. He wouldn't be buying the same edges repeatedly if it wasn't the right move.


Exactly!



lawnproslawncar;530335 said:


> Oh...say Jon, couldn't you extend where the chains hook up on the cylinder to get the lift requirements desired?


A Frame hits the bottom of the light tower.



willofalltrades;530367 said:


> Jon, I don't get it, Is it me or is Mark always on your case? Mark I have no problem with you, I also find your post very helpful... but jeez


Marks just pissed that he doesn't have me on his team. Plus, he spent all of his money on Blizzards and Geomelt, so he wouldn't be able to afford me. And the fact that he JUST DOES NOT LIKE OR CARE FOR me. It's fine, i survive day to day.

Jon


----------



## IPLOWSNO

very nice truck the color would not be my choice, is white a color?

wheres the advertising on that rig, 

can you mount the pony motor like a saltbox so you can remove with the blade? just a thought?


----------



## Mark13

IPLOWSNO;608782 said:


> very nice truck the color would not be my choice, is white a color?
> 
> can you mount the pony motor like a saltbox so you can remove with the blade? just a thought?


I'm pretty sure he has quick connects on his hydro hoses like you would see on heavy equipment. Just pull the colar back and pull the hose out.

And as far as white, I love it. Usually looks halfway clean even if its filthy.


----------



## Newdude

If you got a ford, I would love to see a sno-way mega blade hanging off the front of that truck...that would be sweet.


----------



## William B.

I want to know what Jon's got in store for this winter.


----------



## affekonig

Granted, I didn't read this whole threa...yet, but I'm curious: What dealer did you get it at?


----------



## Quality SR

William B.;609277 said:


> I want to know what Jon's got in store for this winter.


Jon,
Any pictures/ videos of the '09 and XLS??!!?? Does this have a back blade also? 
pics! pics! pics!


----------



## deere615

William B.;609277 said:


> I want to know what Jon's got in store for this winter.


He mentioned he has an 09 chevy and can't post pics until a patent or something! I can't wait to see what hes got thats for sure


----------



## Quality SR

deere615;699471 said:


> He mentioned he has an 09 chevy and can't post pics until a patent or something! I can't wait to see what hes got thats for sure


A patent?? He cant post pictures of his truck? What the hell does he need a patent for?


----------



## deere615

Quality SR;699475 said:


> A patent?? He cant post pictures of his truck? What the hell does he need a patent for?


I don't know thats why I can't wait to see what hes got. He makes all his own hydralics and rear plows and stuff if you didn't know that


----------



## Quality SR

deere615;699518 said:


> I don't know thats why I can't wait to see what hes got. He makes all his own hydralics and rear plows and stuff if you didn't know that


I know that i have been around to see most of his projects.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Jon, I'm gonna leap and would have to say that if that was a boss plow it would have down pressure? or do you install a float valve? Your more man than me when it comes to hydraulics, or whoever you have doing that! I bite my nails past 12 volt d.c lol

Also, would the blizzard be capable of down pressure with your setup, i'm not familiar with their mechanics for lifting.

No matter what people say, I think your doing a mighty fine job with your equipment. It sounds like you have mostly new equipment, and a awesome maint. program going on. Anyone trying to degrade you must not get the industry in itself. Obviously your on the right track with your services and making money.

Good luck to you, your family, and your employee's this year, happy new year from us in WI.

Some day i'll be in your shoe's, now i'm just getting by with maintaining used equipment and trying to keep it looking great, I refuse to step on properties with rust buckets like a few of the competitors in my area. That's like walking into the house with cow crap on the boots!

Be safe everyone


----------



## Cat Man 77

if your looking for a new Crew cab truck i'd go with the Dodge Mega Cab w/ the cummins. i'm not a big fan of dodge but they won me over with the size of the cab on that truck.


----------

